# ICQ-Blume gleichmäßig



## Kind der Sonne (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

Es gibt doch bestimmt jemanden von euch, der mir erklären kann, wie ich die wunderschöne ICQ-Blume gleichmäßig zeichnen kann.
Mit "gleichmäßig" ist gemeint, dass alle Blätter gleich groß sein sollen.

Dankeschön.


----------



## Precog (3. Juni 2003)

warum benutzt du nicht die original ICQ Blume?


----------



## Kind der Sonne (3. Juni 2003)

Weil ich die ICQ-Blume erstens nicht verwenden *darf* und zweitens nicht möchte, dass das eine Baltt größer ist als das andere.


----------



## Bandit_profi (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
Zeichne einfach deine Mitte der Blume. Anschliessend ein Blatt (neue Ebene). Wenn du das Blatt nach deinen Vorstellungen fertig hast D) kopierst die Ebene ungefähr 5 mal oder so (je nach größe des Blattes). Dann klickst auf die erst Kopie der Ebene und drehst die um X°. Dann auf die zweite Ebene und X°+X° ... usw.
Drehen: Rechtsklick ins Bild -> Transformieren -> Oben in der Leiste (unter Filter ect.) Grad -Zahl angeben!
Tjo, so würde ichs machen. Es gibt aber noch ne einfachere Methode. Schau mal auf http://www.photoshoptutorials.de ! Da bei den Tuts gibts eines welches Gitternetz oder ähnlich heißt. Schau dir das mal an, da steht besser beschrieben wie du die Blätter besser drehen könntest!

Bandit


----------



## Bandit_profi (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
Ich bin ja net so  
Hier haste den Link zum Tut:
3D Gitternetz 

gute n8,
Bandit


----------

